# New INTJ Female



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello everybody. I'm from the Philippines. I'm glad that I signed up here. I've just researched that INTJ females are rare, and I think it's even rarer or almost non-existent in the Philippines where most Filipinos are SP's! I hope I could get to know interesting people in this site and exchange information with them... I read many of the topics and they all have got me excited.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome to PerC! I like your name =P It reminds me of when I made my dad take the test and he got ENTJ, and was like "I'm an ENTJineer" (and he really _is_ an engineer).


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

wow. cool. a very likely profession for an entj... and entp also can be named ENTPreneur, lol... just seeing connections


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Welcome to PerC! Enjoy your time here.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

welcome to PerC ^_^


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you all for welcoming me


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello,

I have compiled mountains of data from online discussion regarding the complexity of human relationships and intimacy and have concluded that I am one of your ideal matches. 

That is all,

Extraverted Delusion


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

really? what is your type then? and how old are you?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

ISTJoderator.

*sigh*

Anyway, welcome to the site.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you Stephen


----------



## 073071048 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi! I'm also an INTJ and also from the Philippines ;-) Welcome to PerC! Sana magkasundo tayo!


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome to PerC.
INTJ females are always welcome. Plus you add to the geographical diversity that is otherwise dominated by North America and Western Europe or mainly native English speakers.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

073071048 said:


> Hi! I'm also an INTJ and also from the Philippines ;-) Welcome to PerC! Sana magkasundo tayo!


Welcome to you as well ^_^


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello missus.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey thanks. At last I'm not alone! Yay! Where are you btw and how old are you? Of course we could get along


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

073071048 said:


> Hi! I'm also an INTJ and also from the Philippines ;-) Welcome to PerC! Sana magkasundo tayo!


 Hey thanks. At last I'm not alone! Yay! Where are you btw and how old are you? Of course we could get along


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

lib said:


> Welcome to PerC.
> INTJ females are always welcome. Plus you add to the geographical diversity that is otherwise dominated by North America and Western Europe or mainly native English speakers.


 Thank you lib. I love meeting people of all kinds


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

ASL = 22/M/Canada.
MBTI = Figure it out


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> ASL = 22/M/Canada.
> MBTI = Figure it out


 let me guess... ENTP?!


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Must have been the charm.


----------

